# ESP Horizon NT-7 is coming!



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

> Horizon-NT7 Horizon NT 7 string in black with 2 x EMG707 pickups



2009 ESP Export Releases - ESP Guitars Message Board

granted it's fucking black, but still 


edit: should say it's for musikmesse


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2009)

saywhut?

it has a TOM and a thicker neck then the SC-607's, right? please say yes...


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2009)

That is great news. It's a shame EMG 707s and black though. The NT-II was so beautiful, they could have at least given us a black quilt top ala the Ninja V. 

Beggars can't be chooses though I guess right? I'll be on the lookout for this at NAMM if it's even being displayed there (too lazy to read your link ).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> That is great news. It's a shame EMG 707s and black though. The NT-II was so beautiful, they could have at least given us a black quilt top ala the Ninja V.
> 
> Beggars can't be chooses though I guess right? I'll be on the lookout for this at NAMM if it's even being displayed there (too lazy to read your link ).


for musikmesse  I clarified in the op


----------



## budda (Jan 7, 2009)

the cake is a lie???


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

budda said:


> the cake is a lie???


no lie  I like pie

I expressed my thoughts to ESP usa already 


D-EJ915 said:


> btw suck my dick ESP USA, release that fucking 7-string horizon here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2009)

budda said:


> the cake is a lie???



I would hope not, btw portal was an awesome game 


Anyways, it does kinda suck that it comes with EMG's and is only in black. Oh well, more options can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 7, 2009)

if this guitar has the regular point headstock, not reverse
with a TOM bridge i am all over it

i like black and emg's can easily turn into SD blackouts


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 7, 2009)

I was all set to buy a String thru loomis when I get the money, to compliment my hellraiser C7, and to do this I'd have to unfortunately sell my horizon.

Now I'm going to sell my horizon but get a better one WOOT!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope it's a 7 inline or has the original "cockstock." I really don't dig on their new 3x3 headstock.


----------



## Harry (Jan 7, 2009)

Should be good


----------



## Luuk (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome 



canuck brian said:


> I really don't dig on their new 3x3 headstock.



Besides that, I would be kinda weird on a 7.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 7, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, I would be kinda weird on a 7.



meh, i like the 4x3 look, it suits the beast headstock pretty well on Pat O'Brien's BCR V 7


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 7, 2009)

Lets hope it's a 27'' scale.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 7, 2009)

Is this coming to the US?

Too bad about it being black (Unless it's trans black) and having the EMG routes, although those two things can be fixed if need be.


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say they made it black to keep the cost down, because if they want to make this as good as regular horizon,s it'd probably cost at least 300-500 dollars more than the standard one you would think?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 7, 2009)

I doubt it, they probably just thought that seven string players tend to like black. Also if they don't black is a color that a lot of people can "deal" with if they like the specs of the guitar. It's a safe finish in my opinion.


----------



## Dylan S (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeh but it's a bit boring, and horizons have been offered in other colours before.

I thikn that when guitar companies offer guitars only in black they're being a bit lazy. I could be wrong, but I don't think it would have been too hard to include that trans-black finish they have on the NT's.

Having said that, I still love black and I'll totally get one if it's a baritone scale.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 7, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ofr7 plz kthx


----------



## Senensis (Jan 7, 2009)

Why-o-why did they put EMG707 stock in those... Hooray for passive lovers, they now have a swimming pool cavity to put their tiny pickup of choice in !

Seriously, I'd be all over it if only it came with a standard pickup cavity.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great news! Too bad it's f*ckin' black!


----------



## Johann (Jan 7, 2009)

it'd be more or less like this!


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 7, 2009)

Johann said:


> it'd be more or less like this!



Besides it's black and with active pickups


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2009)

looks really nice


----------



## Johann (Jan 7, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Besides it's black and with active pickups




and i hope it has a quilted maple top


----------



## daniboy (Jan 7, 2009)

winterlover said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ofr7 plz kthx



sorry to disappoint you mate. NT = non-trem.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

daniboy said:


> sorry to disappoint you mate. NT = non-trem.



I thought that the "NT" on ESP means "Neck Thru"


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 7, 2009)

Johann said:


> and i hope it has a quilted maple top



Yeah if it's trans black over a quilted top that will be incredible. Especially because ESP does drop tops and not shitty veneers.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 7, 2009)

yes NT in the ESP realm means Neck Thru


----------



## daniboy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> yes NT in the ESP realm means Neck Thru



ESP Original Series -HORIZON-

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/oversea/index_gt.html


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> yes NT in the ESP realm means Neck Thru



what I thought. so that NT7 Horrizen is a Neck thru?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> yes NT in the ESP realm means Neck Thru


no it doesn't, daniboy is correct

for guys not in the know, the guitar is this but with 707s and a 7: http://espguitars.co.jp/oversea/standard_gt/horizon_nt.html


> COLOR	:	Black , See Thru Black
> BODY	:	Alder with Pearl Binding
> NECK	:	Maple 3P with Pearl Binding
> FINGER BOARD	:	Ebony
> ...


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Will it be sold in the US? Do we know when it will be available anywhere? If its released then its attainable, even if I have to find someone who speaks the language then call an authorized dealer and order it, bam, done.


----------



## darren (Jan 7, 2009)

Back in the day, ALL Horizons were neck-thru. The bolt-on version was the Mirage. They later abbreviated the model names to H-### and M-### and blurred the lines between them. H models had carved tops and the rounded headstock, M guitars had flat tops with an arm cut and the pointy headstock. The MH was a hybrid of the two.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 7, 2009)

darren said:


> Back in the day, ALL Horizons were neck-thru. The bolt-on version was the Mirage. They later abbreviated the model names to H-### and M-### and blurred the lines between them. H models had carved tops and the rounded headstock, M guitars had flat tops with an arm cut and the pointy headstock. The MH was a hybrid of the two.



It's the same today?

None of the Horizons afaik are bolt on.

Horizon NT7 sounds awesome. I know what I want as a first 7.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> It's the same today?
> 
> None of the Horizons afaik are bolt on.
> 
> Horizon NT7 sounds awesome. I know what I want as a first 7.



IF it is in fact a NTB and non trem then, that is awesome. and NOW people wont have to bitch aboput the SC*** bing a HUM/HUM/None set u


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 7, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Will it be sold in the US? Do we know when it will be available anywhere? If its released then its attainable, even if I have to find someone who speaks the language then call an authorized dealer and order it, bam, done.



No, but you can order it through a licensed dealer. (Check ESP's website for a list). Expect to shell out some major cash and wait for about 3-4 months, though.

And what I want as a NT Horizon-I with blackouts and an OFR


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 7, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> no it doesn't, daniboy is correct
> 
> for guys not in the know, the guitar is this but with 707s and a 7: Electric Sound Products



i'm gunna kill my sales rep, first house of knives lies too me now the dude in oshawa

lord i hate lookin like a misinformed dumb ass


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 7, 2009)

At least it's got an ebony board. But for Christ's sake, I wish they'd drop that ugly-ass obnoxious block inlay on the 12th fret already.

And you know what would be a really nice touch for 7-strings in general? A universal pickup rout.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2009)

everyone should use seymour duncan as a model for route shapes


----------



## Shinto (Jan 8, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> everyone should use seymour duncan as a model for route shapes


I don't get why Schecter used the EMG route shape for the ATX series...


----------



## Panterica (Mar 6, 2009)

daniboy said:


> sorry to disappoint you mate. NT = non-trem.



? i thought it was neck thru too


----------



## cvinos (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay! What news! I am going to the Messe and look for it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

raise your hand if you're not German and you've been to MusikMesse - ME!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Mar 19, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> *I hope it's a 7 inline* or has the original "cockstock." I really don't dig on their new 3x3 headstock.





this
the esp headstock is my fav..and in a 7 is utterly BRUTAL


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

this thread really needs pics from all sorts of angles, naughty filthy guitar porn for all to feast their eyes upon.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2009)

on second thought i change my mind, if it's EMG's you can't really go the passive route


----------



## Piro (Mar 19, 2009)

I will find this guitar in the US. If I cannot I will just order overseas....I dont care if its routed for EMGs. This is the EXACT reason that SD made 2 shapes for the blackouts.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 4, 2009)

It is there, see: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/82680-esp-horizon-nt-7-a.html


----------



## BillbergNT7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me and My New ESp NT-7


----------



## BillbergNT7 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll take some Proper pictures and post them soon!!!


----------



## five_magics (Mar 3, 2011)

nice score dude !

two things:
1/How does the 45 mm nut feel? Does it feel weird or too small?

2/We want more pics of the beast !


----------

